# How do I get to CFB St Jean?



## Lost_Warrior (6 Dec 2006)

I have been looking on Google Maps and have figured out how to get to the town, but where in the town is it located?  Does anyone have the address for the main gate?

Thanks.


----------



## a78jumper (6 Dec 2006)

Look for the airport on the map, the mega complex is right adjacent to it.


----------



## HCA123 (6 Dec 2006)

Go to www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca and on the front page there is a "how to get to St-Jean Garrison" section - should help you out.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Dec 2006)

Ok, I just looked at the CFLRS Map.  The main gate is on the 35?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Dec 2006)

No.  Grand-Bernier...

Click on the link.  Go to Annex B of the document.  Its all there.  Page 24 of 33.


http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Dec 2006)

Once you are heading down Grand-Bernier...the Mega is very easy to see on your left hand side.  Call it 4 clicks past Pierre-Cassie.  You WILL see it.

 ;D


----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Dec 2006)

Yea, I have been there before, but it was 4am, and we were coming from Farnham, so I wasn't paying much attention.  But yea, the Mega is pretty hard to miss.

Now, to find the medical building...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (6 Dec 2006)

Directly behind the Mega...just to the left of the 1/4 mile track as you are looking out the back of the Mega...off on its own... ;D

(I am in St-Jean at the Comfort Inn as I type...)


----------

